# Demolished Dreams



## UNB0UND (Sep 2, 2008)

​ 
*Demolished Dreams*​ 
This is Fairy Tail. Fairy... Tail? Whether fairies have tails or not... or whether they even exist... nobody knows for sure. So its like an eternal mystery... like a eternal adventure! That's the idea that lies behind this name.
__________________

Years have passed since the disestablishment of Fairy Tail by council order. Every (ex-)member has seemed to have dissapeared off the face of the earth, they have yet to be seen since that faithful day. Rumor has it that they rejoined as a dark guild and are taking on jobs, such as hired hits. Even Natsu, the once proud guild-member has not been seen or heard as of these last few years. New guilds have been duking it out for the top spot, and life in the land of Fiore seems to continue status-quo.

__________________

*Basic Rules*

1. Everyone is welcome to RP in Demolished Dreams, as long as they follow the rules.
2. No God-Modding/Power-Playing.
3. Proper grammer please.
4. Use Third-Person perspectives when RPing.
5. Permission is needed to be able to kill another member's character from the member who RPs him/her.
6. One paragraph minimum per post in the RP thread.
7. Most importantly, follow every single one of the Naruto Fourm's rules or be dealt with by staff!

__________________

*Character Template*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Full Name
Age: Character's Age
Gender: Male/Female
Race: Human, Elf, Demon, Summon[Gold, Silver Key].
Guild: Twilight Eclipse, Phathom Lords, Open Guild, Open Guild, Other, None.
__________________

Magic Type: Alchemy, Anti-Mage, Arc of Time, Art, Card, Charm, Curse. Dragon Slayer, Doll Play, Element Manipulation, Ex-Equip, Gun, Heavenly, Holy, Music, Picto Psychic, Ring, Shadow, Stellar Spirit, Take-Over, Titan, Transformation, Other. 
__________________

Personality:
Likes:
Dislikes:
__________________

Appearance: Picture or Description.


```
Name:
Age:
Gender:
Race:
Guild:
__________________
 
Magic Type:
__________________
 
Personality:
Likes
Dislikes
__________________
 
Apperance:
```




__________________

*Guilds*


- Twilight Eclipse: One of the top guilds going after Fairy Tail's old spot. It is filled with mostly mercenaries, with a small amount of mages that accompany them. Their well known strategy is to allow the mercenaries to take the frontlines, while the magicians take the back. They consider the Phantom Lords to be their only true rival.

- Phathom Lords: A group of rowdy mages, who borders the line of a guild and a dark guild. The council has still yet decided their fate from their last incident with the Twilight Eclipse.

- Open Guild

- Open Guild


----------



## UNB0UND (Sep 2, 2008)

*Magic*

- Will be added soon~
__________________


----------

